# auf dem schlauch



## master01x (24. April 2003)

:: kennt ihr das... ihr wollt ein bild oder ähnliches machen, wisst um was es sich handel soll, aber nix geht mehr... ich weiss net ich bekomm irgendwie keinen anfang... wenn ein grundprinzip erst ma da ist, geht es meist dann einfach, aber dieses mal:::: naja..

deshalb wende ich mich hier ma an euch... und eure kreativen köpfe::: vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja nen anstoss geben..

ich versuche ein plakat für eine discoparty zu erstellen... die party soll das moto oriental (sprich: römisch oder ägyptich) haben::: musik wir hiphop laufen... hmmm...coll nicht ... und das is nicht so ne 10 mann party, sondern was grosses::: 

...und mir fällt absolut nix dazu ein.. ich weiss auch net::: vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ne hilfestellung geben... oder sagen wo ich zu dem thema ein paar inspirationen finden kann:::: 

many thx


----------



## Christoph (24. April 2003)

wie wärs mit einer hieroglyphen ähnlicher Schrift auf Pergamentpapier?


----------



## master01x (24. April 2003)

nun... das hatte ich auch mal im sinn, aber ich fand keinen font, der so gut leserlich ist, dass man ihn auf ein plakat drucken könnte::: ich mein das muss ja auch noch leicht leserlich sein.... 

aber das mit dem pergamentpapier is cool... hat jmd ne idee wie man sowas am besten in ps realisiert ?


----------



## Hercules (24. April 2003)

wie man sowas realisier???

ganz einfach: rechner an; ps starten; neue Datei erstellen; 
Das richtige Format eingeben; sowas zwischen 150--und 300 dpi einstellen; alle Bilder und Pixelartigen sachen halt --> rinbauen, 
dann die ganzen Schriftangelegenheiten in illustrator o.ä. erledigen (das psd in illu plazieren...) Dann nochmal schön schauen, dass dwer "Hintergrund" auch wirklich Hintergrund ist (Leserlichkeit der Schrift...
Also dann müsste alles perfekt sein --> nix wie in die Druckerei damit!!!! ambesten als pdf exportieren, dann kann das auch jede X-beliebige Druckerei drucken... 
achja und ich hab noch verghessen zu sagen, dass du dein icc profil beim psd mit einbeziehen solltest... 
Bei der genauigkeit mit den farben ist es natürlich noch besser wenn d einen Farbfächer haST::.

gg


----------



## gcaruso (24. April 2003)

hi!!

schau doch mal HIER rein...



greetz G-C


----------



## master01x (24. April 2003)

erst ma thx.... für die konstruktiven antworten... 

ich wed das pergament gleich ma ausprobieren::: 

hat jmd vielleicht noch ein tut für so ne römisch/grieschiche säule ??? am besten 3d look ?


----------



## Christoph (25. April 2003)

Besorg die ein 3D Programm 

free =>http://www.blender3d.org

Demos=>http://www.maxon.net (Cinema 4D)


----------



## caesar (25. April 2003)

@hochi

hast du ne ahnung ob es ein DEUTSCH tutorial zu blender gibt?

/caesar_


[!!!]
alles zurück....
hab bereits einige deutschtutorials gefunden!


----------



## master01x (25. April 2003)

uuffff....

... sorry.. aber bin ein nein absoluter newbie  hehe... ich seh beim bender prog nur bahnhof... kann man so ne säule net in ps machen ?


----------



## caesar (25. April 2003)

hab hier eine schrift gefunden...
nennt sich papyrus... (ist zwar keine hieroglyphenschrift aber klingt zumindest danach)

http://www.fontpool.com/fonts/linotype/papyrus.html

/caesar_

[edit]
und hier ein paar hieroglyphen 

http://www.fontcenter.at/download.php?s=list&kid=5

(heisser tip: etwas googlen und padauts du wirst fündig)


----------



## Christoph (25. April 2003)

Am besten du besorgst dir die Demo von Cinema 4D 8 und versuchst es damit.

Für meine Säulen hab ich gerade 2 Minuten gebraucht ;9


----------



## master01x (25. April 2003)

thx... die hyroglyphen sind cool.... ich find nur 21€ für nen font etwas teuer ... du nicht...??? ich such mal weiter::: weisst du auch wie man so ne säule machen kann ?


----------



## caesar (25. April 2003)

wer wie was...

die hieroglyphen hab ich gerade KOSTENLOS runtergeladen.

und die papyrus müsste genauso kostenlos sein!?!?!

also nix mit 21€...

/caesar_

[edit]
korrigiere: papyrus ist doch kostenpflichtig, sorry.
ich hab sie unter einer anderen adresse runtergeladen. aber probier es hier:
http://www.gimmefonts.com/list/papyrus

[edit2]
zur säule:
entweder du suchst dir ein altes asterix heft   und scannst dir eine säule ein und zeichnest sie nach. ich würde es mit illustrator machen und anschliessend in photoshop importieren und etwas verfeinern. du kannst auch jede andere säule (nicht comic-style verwenden).

aber wirklich schöne 3d-säulen erstellt man mit einem 3d programm.


----------



## Hercules (25. April 2003)

Ich würd keine 3D-Säulen machen!

wenn du ein plakat mit 3d objekten machst, braucht das wirklich sau viel übung - nämlich sachen ausm 3dprogi sehen auf einem plakat schell ******e aus...

ich hab hier mal sone möglichkeit gamacht, in welche stilrichtung man das vielleicht machen könnnte...


----------



## santos2k3 (25. April 2003)

geb ich dir recht hercules... ich denke auch, da es ja ein plakat werden soll, brauch man so 3d staff garnicht. es soll ja gut erkennbar sein, daher viel arbeit in erkennbarkeit legen (schrift, farbe). Das bild von Hercules ist ein gutes beispiel finde ich.

gruss, santos


----------



## master01x (25. April 2003)

jo.... nur denke ich immer sowas sieht irgendwie net cool genug aus :-(... das ist schon von anfang an mein problem... irgendwas in dem stil, was cool aussieht und junge leute anspricht::: (18 - 20)...

ich hatte schon einen entwurf: 






davon bin ich aber weg weil es einfach nicht zu thema passt... und ich mir sorgen bzl. des copyright gemacht hab... 

jetzt bin ich mal in die richtung gegangen:





aber ich finde auch das gib einfach nicht genug her:::  

...ich finde auch das arbeiten mit schwarzem hintergrund generell einfacher... wegen des grossen kontrasts halt.... 

ach irgendwie steh ich halt einfach auf em schlauch :-(((


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. April 2003)

das mit dem gelb ist doch ganz ok. passt auch gut zu dem papyrus bzw. hieroglyphen stil. allerdings fehlt da noch eine dritte farbe, so eine art focus (denke ich).
das mit der seife sieht zwar cool aus aber ich hätte es auch nicht genommen


----------



## master01x (25. April 2003)

jo...das seh ich auch so.... guter ausdruck: "der focus" fehlt!.... aber was??? bei der seife ist das schon allein wegen des kontrasts klar... aber beim gelb ::: irgend ein hingucker:::


----------



## Hercules (25. April 2003)

Das Problem bei deinem beispiel:

Du must bedenken, dass negativsvhrift besonders schnell schlecht lesbar wird...

Bei deinem zweiten beispiel ist die Schrift irgendwie zu leicht...
uber die textausrichtung (im zweiten)beispiel würd ich mir in deiner stelle mal gedanken machen ... gg

Bei meinem beispiel wollte ich einen stilbruch undter dem Torbogen andeuten... Da hätte ich dan was fet stylisches reingehauen und oben auf die freie fläche wo hallo steht, hätte ich auch 'n paar graffities draufgehauen -- also man könnnte was echt cooles draus machen... is nur ne frage des vorstellungsvermögens und der realisierung...


----------



## master01x (25. April 2003)

ich wollte hier keines falls dein bsp runtermachen oder so::: net falsch verstehen.... ich finde nur graffiti nicht so schoön.. oder besser gesagt hier unpassend, da das keine keller-party ist, sondern schon etwas grösser::: 

...was meinst du damit, dass negativschrift schnell unleserlich wird??? also das hab ich bis jetzt noch net wahrgenommen::: meinst du auf plakaten, oder wie?

...und was ist denn an der textausrichtung so verkehr?... mal abgesehen davon, dass das noch lang nicht alles ist was drauf muss::: und die dj namen nur utopisch sind: ?? 

...aber thx... colle diskussion::


----------



## Hercules (25. April 2003)

Ich hab mich da jetzt nich angegriffen gefühlt... keine angst gg

Jo da ist tatsächlich so da Negativschrift schneller unleserlich wird... und wenns dan noch versalien oder kapitälchen sind, dann wirds ziemlch problematisch...

Ja die Textausrichtung ist wirklich nit so der hemma


----------



## master01x (25. April 2003)

ja..ok... aber was meinst mit net so der hemma:::: sollte ich lieber liks ausrichten.. oder was meinst du::: und ich denke am 2ten bsp kann man auch sehen welche art von säulen ich da rein bringen wollte.... 

aber am end denk ich: was rabbe sagt is noch wichtig::: es fehlt noch der hingucker !


----------



## Hercules (25. April 2003)

Du solltest schauen, dass du einen Gestaltungsraster reinbekommst, also nicht die schrift nach x-belieben anordnen, sondern ein system einarbeiten, das aber gleichzeitig auch anspricht.

die zeile freit 18.07... und Kreuzblahalle... ist zu weit nach rechts gerutscht -- was nicht heißt das du links machen musst, aber gerade die zeil nach rechts bringt das Ganze ins kippen...


----------



## master01x (26. April 2003)

oh... das interessiert mich wirklich:: was ist ein gestaltungsraster... ich hab halt noch nicht soviel erfahrung::: und wie erstelle ich am besten sol einraster::: 

.. und wie kann ich da routine reinbringen, wenn ein plakat mal nicht so viele schriftzüge hat: hmm wie soll ich das erklären? :: hier hab ich ja nun mal nur die zeilen "fr" und "halle", die gross in der itte stehen, wie kann ich dann ein raster bilden? es handelt sich doch nur um die zwei zeilen... ich könnte also es auf keine anderen zeilen anwenden , odeR ??


----------



## santos2k3 (26. April 2003)

hi,
hier ist ein kleines, aber sehr nuetzliches tutorial ueber Typografie.
Vieleicht hilft es dir ja ein wenig weiter.

Typografie 

gruss, santos


----------



## Homie25 (26. April 2003)

Hi master01x,

ich glaube dein ganzes Problem besteht darin, dass du nicht genau weißt was du machen musst!!!!

Also setzt dich doch einfach mal hin und nimm dir einen Stift und ein Blatt Papier und fang einfach mal an zu Brainstormen!!

Was spricht Leute zwischen 18-20 an?(überwiegend männliche Geschöpfe  )..Frauen auf dem Plakat.!!!!*** sells!!!!

Wenn du dann ein einiger Maßen gut ausgearbeitetes Konzept hast dann wirken deine Plakatvorschläge auch nicht so leer!!Kannst bewusst Elemente einbauen!!Könnte mir so eine geile ägyptische Frau, du weißt schon mit so einem Gewand und so vorstellen!!!

Tip:benutz wirklich eindeutige und gut leserliche Fonts!!Hintergrung am besten schwarz


----------



## master01x (26. April 2003)

jo... thx @ santos::: das tut is echt gut...

@homie::: also... ich weiss, dass alles so leer wirkt: aus dem einfachen grund, weil mir zu dem thema nix einfällt. das is ja mein problem.... diesmal steh ich halt cht auf dem schlauch  

die idee mit dem orientalischen mädel is cool, aber da hab ich gleich 2 probleme: 1.woher bekomm ich ein solches foto, dass auch die erforderliche auflösung für ein plakat hat::: 2.wenn ich eins finden würde, wie beläuft sich das mit dem copyright ??


----------



## Homie25 (26. April 2003)

Ja da kann ich dir nur sagen, du solst dich mal auf die Suche machen nach ein Paar qualitativen Bildern und wenn die was kosten, dann sprich das mal mit deinem Auftraggeber ab, vieleicht klapt es ja. Hier im Forum ist eine riesige Anzahl an Links zu Bilderarchiven und da sind viele gute bei, bei denen es Bilder umsonst in guter Auflösung gibt!!


----------



## master01x (26. April 2003)

also... ich glaub ich hab jetzt hunderte seiten nach so nem bild abgesucht.. aber naja... 

es wäre auch zu schön gewesen... ich mein es ist schon schwer was ägyptisches zu finden :: dann noch ne ägyptische frau  :: und das beste ist noch: auch noch ne schöne / sexy frau   

..ich glaub das ist wie ne nadel im heuhaufen.. nur dass jmd vergessen hat die nadel reinzuwerfen *gg*


----------



## El_Schubi (26. April 2003)

http://pantransit.reptiles.org/images/1997-01-12/egypt.jpg
wie wärs denn mit sowas?
die auflösung ist wohl auch zu schelcht, es sei denn du machst es unscharft mit viel gaussian blur in den hintergrund.... 
eine möglichkeit mit diesem bild wäre allerdings:
habt ihr vielleicht jemanden, der gut mit ölfarben o.ä. malen kann?
kunst-LK etc.?
dann könnte man das bild nämlich mit einem tageslichtprojektor/beamer auf die leinwand projezieren und einfach nachmalen. das ganze dann mit einer 4megapixel digicam photografieren. dann hätte man auch gleich einen netten gemälde"effekt" mit drin *G*

mfg el

ps: wie's mit copyright aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht


----------



## master01x (26. April 2003)

heyy....sau fetttt ... genau sowas such ich :::: einfach nen hingucker ! geil.:::: nur das mit dem abmalen könnte etwas kompliziert werden 'G'

was meint ihr: laserdrucker:: und dann scannen ??? wird das was ?


----------



## El_Schubi (26. April 2003)

ich denke, da kannst du auch gleich weichzeichnen 
oder alternativ, das ganz in psd vergrößern und sozusagen mit dem pinsel oder so "restaurieren". is aber auch ne menge arbeit... *G*


----------



## master01x (26. April 2003)

oh je::: ich rde von nem a1 plakat  ... das wird wohl nix


----------



## master01x (26. April 2003)

was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## Homie25 (27. April 2003)

Einen Tipp noch nebenbei wenn du kein gutes Bild findest, dann schau einfach mal in Promi-Wallpaper Archiven, berühmte sind meist noch besser!!!

Kannst ja z.B hier schauen


----------



## master01x (27. April 2003)

jo... aber da wäre wieder das berühmte copyright problem ::::

...noch ma was zu der sphinx::: kann ich das ding net vektor mässig nachzeichnen lassen ?


----------



## santos2k3 (27. April 2003)

weicht zwar jetzt vom Thema papyrus ab, aber ist denke ich auch ne gute loesung, vor allem, weil man dunkleren hintergrund hat. eine steintafel in die du die daten einmeisselst. steintafeln zu machen sollte mit dem stein tut auf http://www.phong.com kein problem sein denke ich. eingemeisselten text findest du ja auf jeder besseren tutorialseite  mir faellt da die szene aus asterix und obelix ein. da wo ein roemer immer als schreibtisch dient  nimm doch anstatt nem roemer eine sexy frau mit einem wunderschoenen ruecken *lechz 
dann ist zumindest schonmal die maennerwelt bedient.

gruss, santos


----------



## Hercules (27. April 2003)

Ja du kannst das teil in vektoren nachzeichnen, aber von hand...
Streamline ist für sowas net empfehlenswert!!!

Mein Tipp: Ich würde das Plakat in dem alten Stil machen, aber die Farbgebung würd ich dann eher stylisch machen -- ich glaube, dass so die Jugendlichen besser angesprochen werden, weil die Farbe macht viel aus!!!! Das sieht eher so nach museum aus was du da gemacht hast...
Außerdem, wenn du das teil in A1 machst, dann reicht da auch ein 36er raster aus!


----------



## master01x (27. April 2003)

```
Ja du kannst das teil in vektoren nachzeichnen, aber von hand...
```

mit welchem prog dann ?? ich hab mit sowas keine erfahrung... kann jmd mir mal nen tip geben...


```
Ich würde das Plakat in dem alten Stil machen, aber die Farbgebung würd ich dann eher stylisch machen
```

ok... aber welche farben meinst du? ich find da passt nicht grad viel zu ner sphinx. und die muss einfach drauf.. die is sau fett

..und das plakat wird keine a1, da das druckverfahren dafür zu auwendig wäre -> preis.... es wird ne zwischen grösse a1 / a2 ... aber was ist bitte ein 36er raster ? ... sry..


----------



## El_Schubi (27. April 2003)

zu dem bild nochmal, ich hab keine ahnung wie's da mit dem copyright aussieht!!! der link stammt aus einer newsgroup, ich weiß nicht, ob man da was rausbekommt. nicht, daß du nachher ärger kriegst...


----------



## Dick Starbuck (27. April 2003)

Ich glaube auch, dass du garnicht so recht weißt, was du überhaupt willst. Schon die Beschreibung in deinem ersten Post: Oriental - also römisch oder ägyptisch... Für mich 3 völlig unterschiedliche Stilrichtungen.

Aber da du dich jetzt scheinbar auf etwas ägyptische eingefahren hast, wie wär es mit etwas in diesem Stil?

Ach ja: Lass doch BITTE diese komischen Doppelpunkte überall in deinen Sätzen weg. Das nervt ungemein.


----------



## The real Gangster (28. April 2003)

die texte sind nicht besonders uebersichtlich .... besonders das datum (Fr. 18.07)

die idee an sich, ist gut !


----------



## santos2k3 (28. April 2003)

das bild ist fett... aber ich wuerde sagen thema ist nicht museum, sondern party


----------



## gcaruso (28. April 2003)

perhaps..


----------



## santos2k3 (28. April 2003)

sehr geiles bild... sieht so aus wie die plakate aus den umgebungsdiskotheken. Es koennte aber auch ein extrem geiler Anfang von nem Filmplakat sein. Das 'eingerissene' sieht aus wie Tiere die von rechts nach links aus dem Bild rasen. Invasion of the animals *gg*
Auf jeden fall fett!!

gruss, santos


----------



## gcaruso (28. April 2003)

hehe, santos, du hast aber ein grosses vorstellungsvermögen


----------



## Hercules (28. April 2003)

Nur den Header lesbarer.... 
Dann wär das ein rentables beispiel...


----------



## The real Gangster (28. April 2003)

jo sieht auf jeden fall cool aus... vllt koennt man noch in den schwarzen bereichen ein paar ägyptische symbole reinpacken z.b pyramiden oder pharaonen (mit einer geringen deckkraft, damit man den text noch gut lesen kann)


----------



## master01x (28. April 2003)

also erst ma noch mal : many thx @all

@gcaruso das sieht echt fett aus. vorallem ist es schön kontrastreich und auffällig. wenn ich fragen darf wie du den header gemacht hast ? ...

@Dick Starbuck jo...du hast recht : deswegen auch "auf dem schlauch". ob das ganze nun ägyptisch oder römisch ( ok römisch ist vielleicht etwas falscher stil) ist: naja... so wichtig ist das auch nicht... orientalisch halt


----------



## gcaruso (28. April 2003)

hmm, wie ich den header gemacht habe? es ist ein wenig kompliziert es mit 2 worten zu erklären...

wenn du willst kann ich dir ein kleines tutorial machen, damit es verständlich ist!

greetz


----------



## master01x (28. April 2003)

echt ?... das wär verdammt geil... thx


----------



## gcaruso (28. April 2003)

ok, ich bin in 10 min fertig!
dann geb ich dir den link..

nichts zu danken, ich bin immer (FAST IMMER) hilfsbereit..


----------



## gcaruso (28. April 2003)

so...... hier das TUTORIAL

Sorry für die Schreibfehler..





tutorial.rar

bye


----------

